# Eclipse und ClearCase



## pymote (14. Feb 2006)

hallo zusammen,

benutzt jemand von euch ClearCase zur Quellcode-Verwaltung und arbeitet gleichzeitig mit Eclipse? Rational stellt ein Plugin zur Verfügung bietet aber keinerlei Informationen zur Verwendung. Ich habe dieses Plugin korrekt installiert, kome aber nicht so richtig damit klar.
Kann ich weiterhin unter meinem lokalen Workspace arbeiten und veränderte Dateien einfach auschecken oder muss ich das gemountete Laufwerk zu meinem aktuellen Workspace erklären? Letzteres habe ich versucht allerdings findet Eclipse meine Projekte nicht.
Gibt es andere/bessere Möglichkeiten/Plugins um Eclipse mit ClearCase zu verwenden?

Vielen Dank


----------



## meez (14. Feb 2006)

Nein...Leider nicht..
Clear Case ist mal wieder eins von den Absolut unnötigen Tools, das irgendwelche Consultants armen Firmen (Wie zu Beispiel unsere) aufschwtzen und dafür dann auch noch Millionen kassieren...
Du musst wohl das gemountete als WS definieren...


----------



## pymote (14. Feb 2006)

danke, das rational nicht mal in der lage ist ne anständige anleitung zu ihrem plugin zu schreiben, sagt ja schon alles.
ich hab mein workspace auf das gemountete laufwerk gesetzt. funtktioniert auch soweit. mir ist allerdings noch nicht so richtig klar, wie ich jetzt verschiedene versionen verwalten kann. ich bin noch clearcase-anfänger und in unsrer entwicklergruppe bisher der einzige, der eclipse als IDE verwendet. ich verwende das plugin von rational, gibt es alternativen?
anscheinend gibt es für das webshpere-plugin von rational eine anleitung, ich hab auch schon ausgiebig gesucht und nichts gefunden. weiss da jemand weiter?
Danke


----------



## kama (14. Feb 2006)

Hallo,


			
				pymote hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> ich bin noch clearcase-anfänger und in unsrer entwicklergruppe bisher der einzige, der eclipse als IDE verwendet.


Hab't Ihr eine Schulung für ClearCase bekommen?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## pymote (14. Feb 2006)

es gibt zumindest das angebot.
allerdings gibt es bei uns ein engeschnürrtes kontigent für qualifizierungsmaßnahmen aber auch viele tools die es zu beherrschen gilt.
trotzdem danke der nachfrage ;-)


----------

